
Show HN: Mole v0.5.0 (SSH tunnel client with keep alive and connection retries) - davrodpin
Highlighted Features<p>* Auto local address selection: find a port available and start listening to it, so the -local flag doesn’t need to be given every time you run the app.<p>* Create multiple tunnels using a single ssh connection: multiple tunnels can be established using a single connection to a ssh server by specifying different -remote flags.<p>* Aliases: save your tunnel settings under an alias, so it can be reused later.<p>* Leverage the SSH Config File: use some options (e.g. user name, identity key and port), specified in $HOME&#x2F;.ssh&#x2F;config whenever possible, so there is no need to have the same SSH server configuration in multiple places.<p>* Idle clients do not get disconnected from the ssh server since Mole keeps sending synthetic packets acting as a keep alive mechanism.<p>* Auto reconnection to the ssh server if the it is dropped by any reason.<p>Link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;davrodpin.github.io&#x2F;mole&#x2F;
======
odarriba
Looks very promising! I will give it a try

------
mrsareen
thank you!

